# Porn use and ED link discounted in latest study



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

At the risk of inciting a flamewar, here is the lastest study on porn viewing and ED.

Don't shoot the messenger!

Study finds no link between viewing porn and erectile dysfunction - LA Times


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Married but Happy said:


> Why am I not surprised?


Because logic isn't surprising?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

"(answers ranged from zero to 25 hours a week);"

25 hours a week.....I mean. Damn. That's making porn a part time job. 

I just don't get it really, never have. I mean -if there is porn on a screen -I'm not gonna look away....I mean...naked chicks and sex...those are my 2 favorite things. But I never have got the watch porn for hours everyday thing. Real girls are always available and talking a woman out of her panties isn't really that hard. So "F%&k porn....

but to each his own I guess.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

25 hours a week!??!! 

Horny and unemployed I suppose


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

> In a paper published Monday in the journal Sexual Medicine, researchers found that more hours spent viewing pornographic stimuli was "unrelated to erectile functioning with a partner, and was related to stronger desire for sex with a partner."


This has been my personal experience. The more porn I read and see the more I want sex.

I think it's possible some men self medicate with porn for an already present erectile or arousal dysfunction.


----------



## anja12345 (Mar 17, 2015)

HI All,

I am sorry I did not read through the complete thread. BUt i have a question for you all.

I am sitting in a situation and would really like to understand.

In Short - married for 10 years 2 children, sex was great the first year, since then my husband has been withdrawn and we only have sex once in 4- 6 weeks.

He also had an affair and i found out that he has a porn addiction.

As it all came out he promised me to fix this all and that he loves me. All though he previously said that he does not find my sexcually attractive anymore.

To make this as short as possible. He is on a programme to fix his porn addiction now for over 6 months. He tells me when this all gets fixed he should desire me again, he wants to desire me and he wants to save our marriage. 

Although things are calm at home, kids are happy as I am not complaining anymore , and he has become warmer as a person , but we still don't have sex (or at least not regularly) - only every 4- 6 weeks still and then usually its very quickly without much passion.

What I would like to know giving him the benefit of the doubt - if he is cured by his porn, if he has no more affairs and that after 10 years of marriage (1st year was good sex) can he ever desire me again?

Is that possible?
I just wish he was honest with me, if he does not desire me anymore why not own up and just admit it.
Can a man ever desire a woman again that he has no desire for?


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

anja12345 said:


> Can a man ever desire a woman again that he has no desire for?


If his loss of desire is due to her gaining weight then it would naturally follow that if she loses the weight he would regain attraction for her.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

anja12345 said:


> I just wish he was honest with me, if he does not desire me anymore why not own up and just admit it.
> 
> Can a man ever desire a woman again that he has no desire for?


It depends on why he lost his desire for you in the first place.

You have answered your own question..."if he was honest with you..."

He is not honest and is in fact hiding something. What that something is...not for us to contemplate.

Your best avenue is to absolutely resolutely insist on honesty. Ask for a couples appointment with his addiction counselor. Discuss the issue in counseling together.

You may be trying to save a dead relationship.


----------



## Hacker (Jul 14, 2014)

Make sure his balls are empty before he leave the house. Problem solved.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

anja12345 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am sorry I did not read through the complete thread. BUt i have a question for you all.
> 
> ...


I think it is certainly possible that if you had the chemistry at one time then it can return if you both work at it.

But I'm wondering about how exactly he explained his behavior to begin with.

To be clear, based on your post it sounds like you guys understand that the fault is his and his behavior was wrong but beyond that have you had an honest discussion about what he feels is missing in your sex life together? Is there some element or unsatisfied interest that he is afraid to discuss with you? I think many men who seem to lose interest in their partner are often bored with their understanding of what married sex can and or "should" be.


----------

